# Anyone using Lytx DriveCam / "Intelligent dash cams"?



## MMiz (Jan 4, 2022)

I saw that Amazon and UPS are both using these drive cams to monitor driving behavior.

They appear to be able to monitor:

Cell Phone / Handheld Device usage
No Seat belt
Driver Smoking
Food or Drink
Rolling Stops
Lane Departures
Following Distance Issues
Speed/Location
I've used ZOLL's RescueNet Road Safety setup, but this seems to be a whole new level.

Has anyone seen them in the field?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2022)

My ground company, AMR, has been using them for a couple of years now. 

For us they track: speed over 75mph, hard braking, hard turns. When activated they will record with both cameras, facing inwards and out, and go back in time I believe 15 seconds. 

In the event of a traffic collision it will automatically record and it has the option for the crew to activate the camera by pressing the blue button. 

As soon as it gets activated it gets sent to the cloud and a notification is sent to our management for review.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2022)

It cracks me up that companies believe what the GPS says the speed limit is.  At least 5 times a day, my GPS tells me the speed limit is lower than what is posted on the sign.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 5, 2022)

MMiz said:


> I saw that Amazon and UPS are both using these drive cams to monitor driving behavior.


Interesting... a little big brotherish for me, but I understand.


MMiz said:


> I've used ZOLL's RescueNet Road Safety setup, but this seems to be a whole new level.
> Has anyone seen them in the field?


Do cops have similar systems in place?  After all, in 2019 they are involved in more fatal crashes than EMS, according to https://injuryfacts.nsc.org/motor-vehicle/road-users/emergency-vehicles/, and their data is from the National Safety Council analysis of Traffic safety facts annual report tables



> Crashes involving police vehicles accounted for the most deaths (114), followed by ambulances (33), and fire trucks (23). Use the interactive chart to explore more trends by changing crash year, emergency vehicle type, and emergency status.


in any case, I think drive cams can be huge employee morale killers, but I think they have also become a necessary evil in todays age


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2022)

DrParasite said:


> Interesting... a little big brotherish for me, but I understand.
> 
> Do cops have similar systems in place?  After all, in 2019 they are involved in more fatal crashes than EMS, according to https://injuryfacts.nsc.org/motor-vehicle/road-users/emergency-vehicles/, and their data is from the National Safety Council analysis of Traffic safety facts annual report tables
> 
> ...


A lot of police agencies now have cameras inside the car in order recording front and back seats. C


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 5, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> A lot of police agencies now have cameras inside the car in order recording front and back seats. C


they do, for liability reasons.  but their body cams aren't recording 24/7, nor are their audio recordings, and the car mounted cameras aren't recording 24/7 (they often do start recording when the emergency lights go on).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2022)

DrParasite said:


> they do, for liability reasons.  but their body cams aren't recording 24/7, nor are their audio recordings, and the car mounted cameras aren't recording 24/7 (they often do start recording when the emergency lights go on).


True, and the cameras inside normally only record when there is a detainee in the back seat.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 7, 2022)

We have them. I have completely forgotten they were there. I have yet to hear a peep from management about anything related to them. I did not know they could catch me eating a cheeseburger while on the way to a call, though. 

Oh no. I should be careful what I say out loud about drivers around here.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 8, 2022)

I’d love driver cams, particularly to keep people from texting while driving…my major pet peeve (and huge hazard)


----------

